# FW3A new tritium tailcap



## DrafterDan (May 19, 2019)

In the "just because it's cool" category. The FW3A is a handy little torch. I've only had it for a few days, but wanted to personalize it a bit. So with some caliper action, decided that the stock SS tailcap is way too thin to house a 1.5mm vial. Some tweaks to the design allows me to make it thicker, so I can put in two or three vials. 

Here's the first attempt. It feels just like the stock button, and activates really closely to the stock configuration. Had to shorten the little post (by .001") on the underside, because it was clicking on too easily, but feels fine now. Since I forgot that I used my last trits on the previous project, I've got a fiber optic stand-in. I superglued this one in place, because it was just a tester piece. New vials should be here in a couple weeks. I'd like to do a three vial triangle shape.







You can see the stock on the left, with the thicker aluminum on the right.











Once I had the buttons, I needed a fixture to hold them securely for the milling operation. It took me longer to make this than the handful of buttons!








It ended up being a nice holder for me to finalize the thickness dimensions. It's important to me for this to still tail stand, even with the vials in place.
Plus, it makes it easy to do the final polish with 1,000 grit and some white 3M scratchy pads.


----------



## badtziscool (May 19, 2019)

Nice work! I’m sure there are going to be a lot of people who will want one of these.


----------



## Random Dan (May 19, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Uriah (May 19, 2019)

Yup your gonna need to make some


----------



## id30209 (May 19, 2019)

Yup, want 2ea


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DrafterDan (Jun 17, 2019)

Makin' slow progress. I have the ball end mills now, but waiting on some plunge-cut mills before I can continue.


----------



## DrafterDan (Jun 17, 2019)

I realized that I didn't post the image here of the 'predator' tailcap I finished up. I feel it turned out great.


----------



## id30209 (Jun 17, 2019)

Puuurfect!


----------



## boo5ted (Jun 17, 2019)

Damn, that looks REALLY good.


----------



## gunga (Jun 18, 2019)

Oooh. Do want


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 19, 2019)

Time to start taking people's money.

I'll take one with 3x slots for trits.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AER-Lights (Jun 22, 2019)

That looks really nice.
Doing trits and keeping the design clean isn’t an easy job.
And i really like the jig. It’s Simple but functional i might copy that at some point if you don’t mind


----------



## DrafterDan (Jun 25, 2019)

AER, you are more than welcome to use that idea. 
It was what came to me suddenly, simple but effective. However don't do what I did, and try to drill the bolt pilot hole without supporting the rebated end. It shifted slightly in the vise, so the bolt is at a bit of an angle...
Still 100% effective, but it bugs me


----------



## Christoph (Jun 26, 2019)

Getting in line to purchase one please :twothumbs
C


----------



## Mr. LED (Jun 26, 2019)

In line too!


----------



## AER-Lights (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks, and thanks for the tip. I’ll keep that in mind.
And i think i know exactly how you feel about the bolt angle 

Now start cranking out those caps !!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Jun 26, 2019)

I'd take one of the triangle version!

obi


----------



## gunga (Jun 27, 2019)

Me too. Or a single trit version


----------



## id30209 (Jun 27, 2019)

I’d like one, single or predator


----------



## boo5ted (Jun 27, 2019)

In for the three trit version.


----------



## DrafterDan (Jul 1, 2019)

Well, I tried to finish up a few tailcaps this weekend, but to no avail. My father is the one with the mill (and lathe, truth be told). I popped by there to find that the speed control on the mill has died, so new control chips are on their way.

I spent the time making a jig to keep the 1/16" (.0625"/ 1.5mm) drill bit the same protrusion from the collet as the ball-end mill bit. 
Plus, I'm starting to think that I'd like to add an analog caliper to the quill, so I can control the depth of cut with far more accuracy. Currently it's controlled by a thread rod and knob to set depth. I'd say accuracy is about +/- 1/8". Not much help when I'm only making the slot 2mm deep (0.079").


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow that mill is a beautiful old beast.

Nice work! I like the predator cap.


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks Nitroz, appreciate it. the mill required a whole new speed control unit, and it's now up and running.

I'm having second thoughts about putting out these trit tailcaps. My design works, but only if you remove the gasket that seals the tail. Not sure people would want to do that, and I've concerns about the longevity of the system. That electronic switch can only push back with the force of very thin sheet metal. No springs involved at all. I know KuKu made some extra thick ones, that seemed to work. I am hearing about the new batch of FW3A's that have much spongier buttons. 

That's the main reason I've not pursued this further.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 12, 2019)

I see a mill in my future just not a monster like that, I wish though.


----------



## Karbon22 (Aug 15, 2019)

Take my money! I need one of those as long as you can slap in some blue Trits!


----------



## xevious (Sep 5, 2019)

There is someone offering these for the FW3A, but the design is such that the metal cap is quite thick, enough to extend about 2mm past the end of the tail cap. That's a no-go for me. Accidental activation is enough of a problem already. Don't need to make it worse! So I'm waiting out for a solution with a lower profile metal cap that can accommodate trits.


----------



## trailhunter (Sep 5, 2019)

Are these being offered by the OP? I'd like to buy 10 pieces

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted (Sep 5, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> Are these being offered by the OP? I'd like to buy 10 pieces
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




Unfortunately no. 




DrafterDan said:


> I'm having second thoughts about putting out these trit tailcaps. My design works, but only if you remove the gasket that seals the tail. Not sure people would want to do that, and I've concerns about the longevity of the system. That electronic switch can only push back with the force of very thin sheet metal. No springs involved at all. I know KuKu made some extra thick ones, that seemed to work. I am hearing about the new batch of FW3A's that have much spongier buttons.
> 
> That's the main reason I've not pursued this further.


----------



## kevinm (Sep 13, 2019)

When you get these going, I'm interested.


----------

